# New Outbackers!



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey all,

We're relatively new to the camping experience (owned a 28 ft. TT for two years) and brand new to the Outback experience. We just purchased our 2005 28F RLS Fifth Wheel on July 16, 2005. We completed our first trip last week, spent a week in Cape Cod, Mass and a couple of days in Old Orchard Beach, Maine. Had just a great time! Just me, DH and the dog, and enjoyed our new Outback more than we could ever have imagined. A couple of minor issues came up (leak in shower door and water heater shutting off) but they seemed to have righted themselves. We had a few minor cosmetic issues that we discovered during the PDI and our dealer was more than amenable to fixing them. So far, all has gone smoothly, no towing issues, and we are loving the Outback. We're going back out again this weekend.

Have been looking around this forum for a month or so, while waiting for our new camper, and just got the courage to join. Am looking forward to learning and sharing, and getting to know all you nice, friendly Outbackers!

Gotta love that Outback! Happy camping all.

Mollyp


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Molly and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Molly, and welcome to the site


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello and WELCOME Molly!!!

Surf around the site and you will see some of the remedies for that leaking shower!!! It took all of 1 trip in our OB for me to do the "Shower door Mod".









Have fun and enjoy!!









Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome,

I've got the same model Outback, its a great floorplan for those without the need for extra beds.

I'm interested in how your F-150 handled the 5th wheel. I'm sure you are well over the GVWR rating of that truck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action

Where you from?

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome MollyP to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 5th wheel and have lots of fun.

Don action


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Welcome to the Family !!!!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, MollyP! And congrats on the new Outback. action


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new 5'er action

David


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. We are from the beautiful Catskill Mts. in upstate NY. DH is in engineering with our County Highway Dept and I'm an Admin. Assnt with New York State Dept. of Trans.

Mollyp


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome Wendy!

Enjoy your new Outback!!!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome!

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

wendy and dan action
welcome to the best damm forum, period.








congrats on your new 5th wheel









darrel


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard the board!!!

Post often and enjoy it!!! Lots to learn from all these great folks and a friendly ear or eye is always available.

Jason


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to our little slice of Heaven...

Relax, kick your feet up and read/post all day long.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Welcome Molly you guys are gonna love it here.........promise*_.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action Welcome ...

We have the same model and love it.

Every camping trip reinforces that we made the right decision in going with an Outback.

Again, welcome.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Molly and Clan,

sunny Congratulations, and welcome to the family! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome, Molly! We're new too, but you're one up on us - we've never owned an RV before and haven't been camping yet. But come Labor Day weekend . . .


----------

